# Du broadband speed at The Torch



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi All,

Were moving to the Torch next week. 
I have had 4 different discussions with Du regarding transferring from our existing apartment to Torch.
Typically, each one has gone in a similar vein until I wanted a specific answer to a question: "What is the fastest broadband speed available at Torch?"
The answers were: "I don't know sir", "only the technician can tell you when he installs it sir", "8Mbps" and "24Mbps" 
8 seems reasonable, I have a colleague in Princess & apparently that's e best available there. I currently have 24.
I'm pretty sure there is at least 1 or 2 "regulars" here who live in the Torch. Could you please let me know what really IS possible? Then at least I have something to go on. 
Responsible answers win a wheat or grape beverage of their choice after we have moved in 

Cheers

Peter


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Peterf said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Were moving to the Torch next week.
> I have had 4 different discussions with Du regarding transferring from our existing apartment to Torch.
> ...



I have 8mbs but that was the lowest offered. They did offer me 12 and 16 (maybe more) but it is my understanding the bottleneck is coming in and out of the UAE not the internal speed so didn't want to spend more if it didn't improve that.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

And they let Kiwi's in now? There goes the neighborhood


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

XDoodle****** said:


> I have 8mbs but that was the lowest offered. They did offer me 12 and 16 (maybe more) but it is my understanding the bottleneck is coming in and out of the UAE not the internal speed so didn't want to spend more if it didn't improve that.


That's great - thanks very much for the info. I have noticed huge fluctuations in speed all over the UAE, but at least if it starts fast..... (Well, that's my theory anyway)

I'm an early riser and the speed tends to be very fast in the morning, slowing to a crawl mid-evening.

Thanks again


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

XDoodle****** said:


> And they let Kiwi's in now? There goes the neighborhood


Wow - that's your "thank you" malt beverage going down the drain 

Look on the bright side, the neighbourhood (Note the "u"?? ) can only go up from here


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Peterf said:


> Wow - that's your "thank you" malt beverage going down the drain
> 
> Look on the bright side, the neighbourhood (Note the "u"?? ) can only go up from here


Ha Ha, damn my unreserved big mouth! 

I'm downloading torrents right now and getting 900kbs+ down on a movie, bounce a VPN off Germany for VOIP and it works fine and my slingbox works great. So can't complain about my speed at 8mbs.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Peterf said:


> the neighbourhood (Note the "u"?? )


And I've been an expat for many years, working with a lot of people with limited English skills so can ignore the misspellings.


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

XDoodle****** said:


> And I've been an expat for many years, working with a lot of people with limited English skills so can ignore the misspellings.


Hmm, you say work with people with limited English skills, then start a sentence with a conjunction. Tut tut. 

I'll save a beer for you


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Peterf said:


> Hmm, you say work with people with limited English skills, then start a sentence with a conjunction. Tut tut.
> 
> I'll save a beer for you


Conjuction junction what's your funtion?






Better make it two!


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

XDoodle****** said:


> Conjuction junction what's your funtion?
> 
> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODGA7ssL-6g
> 
> Better make it two!


Very good 

2 Kiwi beers and you won't be able to push the lift buttons  
Kiwi beer's not like Miller's or Bud


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Peterf said:


> Very good
> 
> 2 Kiwi beers and you won't be able to push the lift buttons
> Kiwi beer's not like Miller's or Bud


Ha ha, don't bet me on that. I'm an ex-doodle****** and have not met a man yet that could out drink me. No brag, just a fact :usa2:


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

XDoodle****** said:


> Ha ha, don't bet me on that. I'm an ex-doodle****** and have not met a man yet that could out drink me. No brag, just a fact :usa2:


I'll try not to take that as a challenge. 

We move in Sunday. Will give you a shout next week


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Peterf said:


> I'll try not to take that as a challenge.
> 
> We move in Sunday. Will give you a shout next week


OK, off to Thailand through Eid on the 1st!


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Peterf said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Were moving to the Torch next week.
> I have had 4 different discussions with Du regarding transferring from our existing apartment to Torch.
> ...


We have 16 at PT with Du. 
They set that up as the best they could offer.


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

BBmover said:


> We have 16 at PT with Du.
> They set that up as the best they could offer.


Ok, thanks for the info. 

If I can't get 16 in the Torch, maybe we'll "string a cable across"


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

XDoodle****** said:


> Ha Ha, damn my unreserved big mouth!
> 
> I'm downloading torrents right now and getting 900kbs+ down on a movie, bounce a VPN off Germany for VOIP and it works fine and my slingbox works great. So can't complain about my speed at 8mbs.


You have an 8 Mb connection on a Victor Papa Nancy downloading 900KBs with a slingbox ... and everything is gravy ... 

Share your secrets, Oh masta.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Saint Ari said:


> You have an 8 Mb connection on a Victor Papa Nancy downloading 900KBs with a slingbox ... and everything is gravy ...
> 
> Share your secrets, Oh masta.


The 900kbs+ down is for torrents and the slingbox direct through Du, they do not block either. The thing that shall not be mentioned is for VOIP only.

I have two wireless routers in my apartment, one direct and one with Victor Papa Nancy installed in the firmware.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Ahh, that clears it up ... for a moment, I was wondering which black arts to get you 900KB down on that thing that shall not be mentioned ... 

Von or Magic?


----------



## x40 (Feb 19, 2013)

Just saw this. I opted to go for 16Mbps when I moved to the Torch and when I now run speed checker, quite surprisingly, I get 16Mbps. Pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

x40 said:


> Just saw this. I opted to go for 16Mbps when I moved to the Torch and when I now run speed checker, quite surprisingly, I get 16Mbps. Pleasantly surprised.


Similarly, I opted for the 24Mbps/6Mbps package and was very surprised to exceed the download speed & regularly achieve the upload speed.


----------

